# I kind of know the answer but...



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Has anybody had success repairing a cracked graphite rod?I have a Outcast rod that got hit by a rock(don't ask )and there is three cracks about 3/4" where the impact happened.The funny thing is a freind asked me to repair a simular rod about a week ago and I told him it was not worth the risk of it snapping on a big fish.This pole has special "Mana",so I'm very hesitant to just wrap another rod.I know I'm asking for alot but any feedback/help appreciated.---I was thinking about attempting a repair by laying down some epoxy over the cracks,putting a layer of wrap and then flexcoat.I figure I'd take it to the park and try to snap it on the cast.If it breaks,I hope I don't get hurt.Fishing it"as is"is out of the question.---Aloha!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You KNOW better than that, Samurai.... 

You gotta get another rod.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well if it is in the thicker part of the rod down near the butt and there arent any eyes in the way you might be able to find a carbon fiber sleeve to fit over it. 
http://www.solarcomposites.com/composites/carbon fiber sleeves.html

just find one with the correct inside diameter and slip it over the area after you roughed it up with a little sand paper and then wet it out with some epoxy. This shouldnt add much weight and hopefully will keep it from exploding on you. But really it all depends on how bad it was damaged to begin with.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Railroader said:


> You KNOW better than that, Samurai....
> 
> You gotta get another rod.


I was hoping someone had a magic wand I could wave over it and a few voodoo chants and kapoof,new rod. In my mind I know I need a new blank but just don't want to admit it.---The problem is if I go get a new blank,I'm bound to come home with two more and probally a new reel.Wait,now how is that bad?---Aloha!!


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Aloha!*



Samurai said:


> I was hoping someone had a magic wand I could wave over it and a few voodoo chants and kapoof,new rod. In my mind I know I need a new blank but just don't want to admit it.---The problem is if I go get a new blank,I'm bound to come home with two more and probally a new reel.Wait,now how is that bad?---Aloha!!


Actually there is a voodo chant I know to mend fishing rods that have been damaged by a big stone! It goes like this;I...M....A....T...T..hocus pocus malle malle who u . rod be gone!! Dude your in hawaii


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

go to www.rodbuilding.org and do a search on blank repair they have a lot of good info. you might be able to save it.


----------

